# Tyres Help ? GT Aggressor Disc 26’



## HumpTdumpty (3 Jun 2019)

I’ve just got myself a second hand GT Aggressor 3 Disc braked 26’ MB (I think although I might be wrong see pictures attached) ) it came with a set of “Schwable Marathons” on it - can I upgrade to a bigger “fatter” tyre on this bike without having to change all the components Re clearance etc ? If so any thoughts suggestions it’s going to be my summer retreat weekend cafe / mountain trail “recreational vehicle”

Any thoughts help much appreciated regards H


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jun 2019)

I think you are right about those being Schwalbe Marathons. Tread is identical to the ones in my tourer.

I was able to fit 26x2.1” Schwalbe Smart Sams without any difficulty and I’m sure you’ll be fine with that bike. Those are decent, all rounded tyres (arp) 

To be sure, go onto the rim manufacturer’s site to be sure. Perhaps GT too.


----------



## Sharky (3 Jun 2019)

Can't advise on bigger tyres, the maximum I've used are 28mm on my road bike, but it looks like you have plenty of clearance to go bigger.

But is your front wheel central, it looks as if it over on one side. Could be the angle of the photo?


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jun 2019)

It is a mountain bike and would have originally had much bigger nobbly tyres so yes you can go much bigger.
https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/wheels/tyres-and-tubes#!=&g_wheelsize=26er
Planet X have a decent selection of 26” rubber, don’t forget inner tubes too.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (3 Jun 2019)

Many thanks all for your replies you can tell I’m a beginner at this ! Last question what are the circled (in the attachment) for


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jun 2019)

HumpTdumpty said:


> Many thanks all for your replies you can tell I’m a beginner at this ! Last question what are the circled (in the attachment) for



Calliper brakes, but you run discs so ignore. There are front racks out nowadays that fit to those bosses instead. That’s if you went down that route.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jun 2019)

You can even remove those caliper bosses if you wish.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2019)

It will all depend on where you want to ride, road, trails, bridleways, those tyres will be fine, but if you want to get muddy & go for more challenging stuff you may need a bulkier tread.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jun 2019)

Having built several bikes with GT Triple Triangle frames, I can thoroughly recommend the Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Panaracer-Fire-XC-26-Off-Road-Mountain-Bike-Tyre_15929.htm

These handled just about everything my GT's threw at them and can run at higher pressures for on road use and lower pressure for off-road.

I love them that much - I still use them on my On One Inbred.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (3 Jun 2019)

Many many thanks everyone


----------



## DRM (9 Jun 2019)

Should be fine with 26x2.1 tyres, just need a bit of web crawling now to bag a bargain.


----------

